# Kettenstrebenschutz



## curry4king (17. Oktober 2007)

Hallo
Habe ein kleines Problemchen
und zwar zerlege ich jedesmal beim sidehop den strebenschutz (velo)
son scheiß der war grad 2 tage alt und shcon wieder nen riesen loch drin

mache sidehop zur kettenseite
so jetzt zur eigentlichen frage

habt ihr irgendwas in eigenkonstruktion was auch nen bissel was aushält??

mfg


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. Oktober 2007)

Schlauch?Reifen?Griffe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (17. Oktober 2007)

Wozu ist der noch gleich da?


----------



## Trialside (17. Oktober 2007)

Der Kettenstrebenschutz ist doch eigentlich nur dazu da, dass die Kette nicht andauernd gegen den Rahmen schlÃ¤gt und dort ihre Spuren hinterlÃ¤sst. Als Schutz vor Kanten taugen die Dinger nicht viel weil sie eben nur aus Neopren sind. Nimm lieber nen alten Schlauch, Reifen oder eben alte Griffe, so wie Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl das schon gesagt hatte. Vielleicht hilft auch ein StÃ¼ck von nem alten Gartenschlauch...


----------

